# (2) 35 back up lights, realy?



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been using 2 35 flood lights as back up lights for yrs, hooked directly into my reverse power feed, so they only come on when truck is in reverse! Question is: I've never used a relay, should I? I don't believe I've ever had an issue running this way!


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I had that set up on one of my pick ups and never had a problem but you should probably run a relay.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have done it your way for years untill I started reading about the nightmereish problems other people have had. I decided to run everything through relays about 3 years ago. I haven't had any problems either way, but I figure relays are cheap, and it's a little extra insurance for me.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

If it don't snow, im gonna wire up a 30amp relay, also while im thinking about it, my back up lights are mounted to my spreader, so there for when spreader's not attached all I have for back ups are stock, I have a new pair to mount to my truck/bumper for when spreader is not on. But with all of the extra electrical s**h I have wired, my alt.can't handle running 4 back up lights(when spreader is on) so question is: I would like to make it so I have bumper lights but when spreader is on they shut off once I plug in my spreader I only have 2 lights! How would I go about doing this? Sorry if this is confusing.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would wire the light sets individually on a switch with a relay so you can shut them off when you don't need them.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

My back up lights are on a relay. This has been the best thing I have done to my truck even compared to my stobe lights and my headache rack build. 
T.J.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Recently, I was rewiring my twin 55 watt rear flood lights to be able to plug into the trailer plug. They were/still are running through a relay, which is triggered by the reverse lights. While trying to figure out the wiring scheme, I connected one flood light directly to the reverse light circuit. I was surprised to see that both the flood light and reverse lights were noticeably duller than when connected through the relay (power for the floods normally comes directly from the battery).

While it may be "OK" to power your rear aux lights directly from the reverse light power wire (I wouldn't), you may not be getting the full illumination from both the aux lights and your original reverse lights.

Fran


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

JeepTJ;1179249 said:


> Recently, I was rewiring my twin 55 watt rear flood lights to be able to plug into the trailer plug. They were/still are running through a relay, which is triggered by the reverse lights. While trying to figure out the wiring scheme, I connected one flood light directly to the reverse light circuit. I was surprised to see that both the flood light and reverse lights were noticeably duller than when connected through the relay (power for the floods normally comes directly from the battery).
> 
> While it may be "OK" to power your rear aux lights directly from the reverse light power wire (I wouldn't), you may not be getting the full illumination from both the aux lights and your original reverse lights.


I would like to do this. Do you have a schematic or diagram where you use the reverse circuit as the trigger? Thanks!!!!


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

check this link it should help (http://www.ado13.com/techs/relay.htm)

always use a relay for everything,if you dont you will be wishing you did.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Never really used relays, but after all the reading I've been doing over the past snow free days. For $3 im gonna go buy a handful for some re-wiring.

Now on another note, a little off topic.
I have a code3 mx7000 strobe bar, I have both sides wired together to (1) 30amp switch, my switch does get hot when I run them for 30mins or more! Would a relay help on this situation?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes a relay would help. Feed the relay with a 10 ga wire and fuse it with a 30 amp fuse. I would break the bar up and put different strobes on different switches, that would also help too. If you decide to go that route use a relay for each switch.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok thanks, I now need to figure out how to set it up, because it is a 8 strobe bar, 4 left and 4 right. I would like to do maybe 4 front and 4 rear, that way I don't have to use the full bar at all times. Idk maybe 2 front and 2 rear on one switch and same for the other switch. But I did go buy 3 relays this morning so im gonna take advantage of the sunshine and get to work...thanks again


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If it has intersection sweeps and was mine I would adjust the intersection sweeps so they are at a 45 degree angle and remove the power wire for the motor so they don't sweep anymore, then Then I would adjust the alley lights so they are adjusted towards the back at a 45 degree angle. I would then wire both alleys, the sweeps and front take downs on 1 switch. I would then wire the lower halogen flashers on one with the rear strobes, and then the front strobes on 1 swtich. Now you can wire it in any combo you want, all you would need is more relays. 

Make sure to run sperate power wires for each relay too and fuse each one with 30 amps. Don't use the glass fuses. Oh and you know how much we all like pictures too. Hint Hint. HAHA


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok... I have a full mx7000 8 strobes, 1 high speed rotator, 2 amber sweeps, 2 alleys on seperate switchs, 2 front work lights one one switch and I do have takedowns 2 front 4 rear, but I don't use them nor do I have them even hooked up. It seemed that the takedowns always took such a large draw of current.

But I did find out today that one of my dual batterys was bad and killing my other battery, so that may be an issue that has haunted me, so now that I have replaced the bad batt. With a new one, maybe I can run more stuff with out any problems.

I will try to take some pics and post! Hint hint


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Heres a few of my lightbar


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

My switch panel and strobe power supply, amp and power inverter
Switch #1-hide aways 
2-upper strobes 
3-center rotator 
4-Sweeps 
5-work lights 
6-left alley 
7-right alley 
8-salter vibrator 
9-salter spot light 
10-back-up alarm

Wires are still kind of a mess, I just ordered a different strobe supply (Whelen isp-188) to replace the (Whelen ups-188c)I will zip tie all wires once install is complete


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

And my lights on my salter, 2- back ups, 1-spot light for spreading, 2- 4led running lights(red) back up camera, and not shown I wired up a 12volt light inside the hopper for night use, plus if I leave it on it makes for a huge red running light.lol


----------



## eskimoplower (Nov 29, 2009)

*2x35 watt lights? BTW placement is everything*

I'm guessing you're using 2 35 watt lamps? I've set up our plow truck with 2x 35 watt round aux lights from wal-fart and so far after 2 seasons, they're doing well. I went with the relay set up and have a switch on the dash so i can use them with or with out the stock reverse lights. So far, no overload, heating, shorts, etc. Just be sure to use a relay rated for the load and proper wire size.

For last season, I mounted them on the sides of the class III trailer hitch near the center of the truck and this year I mounted them on the steel bumper, closer to the corners of the truck. WOW what a difference!! Now I can see what I am doing!! Being in the center, they were below the bumper and didn't light up enough of the sides and didn't "flood" enough. I was afraid I had to get newer better set of lights this year. just my 2¢'s

Let it snow let it snow let it snow, eh!!??

Greg


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i do not see the need to run a Rely and wire.. If you look in the Schematic of most modern Trucks the Reverse lights are Feed thru a Relay then a Fuse. then down the Frame rail. most fuses are 15 to 20 thats Plenty of power. i would recomend a small fuse at the tap off point


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

cameo89;1180881 said:


> Ok... I have a full mx7000 8 strobes, 1 high speed rotator, 2 amber sweeps, 2 alleys on seperate switchs, 2 front work lights one one switch and I do have takedowns 2 front 4 rear, but I don't use them nor do I have them even hooked up. It seemed that the takedowns always took such a large draw of current.
> 
> But I did find out today that one of my dual batterys was bad and killing my other battery, so that may be an issue that has haunted me, so now that I have replaced the bad batt. With a new one, maybe I can run more stuff with out any problems.
> 
> I will try to take some pics and post! Hint hint


Really depends on how much you use everything on how to wire it. Always seems like you can never have enough switches. To me I think rear warning is more important than forward warning. But I guess that because I am a fire fighter and sitting on the side of the road is more common for us than just your everyday person. If it was my setup I would wire it like this.

1-hide aways 
2-Rear light bar stobes. (relay) 
3-Front light bar strobes (relay)
4-Halogen flashers, and the center rotator (relay)
5-Work Lights (relay)
6-left alley 
7-right alley 
8-salter vibrator (relay)
9-salter spot light (relay)
10-back-up alarm

And really if you are looking at re- wiring everything you might want to look into One of these.

http://www.fleetsafety.com/10-Rocker-Switches-Four-12V-Outlets-522

http://www.fleetsafety.com/10-Rocker-Switches-Switch-Plate-519

http://www.fleetsafety.com/Whelen-PCC10-Ten-Position-Switch-Box-21

This way its cleaner and you have 5 power wires
1 for the switch box
1 for each relay

If you really wanted to get involved with it you could wire say 1 4 ga wire off the battery to a bussman fuse block and then run the smaller 10 ga wire off that to the relays and the switch box.

Its total preference honestly. And for me its what the customer wants, and how much money they want to spend. Just trying to save you some wiring troubles and hassel.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I like the set up on the first link you posted, but I already have invested over $70 into my 30amp led switchs with led indicators. But I really like the first switch panel. But on the other hand im considering upgrading to a full 48" led lightbar, it has it's own switch panel and ALOT less amp draw than my current bar. So tomorrow after plowing/salting im gonna go wire up the 3 relays I have now and install my HID kit in my Boss lights, fed-ex finally showed up with them today.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

cameo89;1182915 said:


> I like the set up on the first link you posted, but I already have invested over $70 into my 30amp led switchs with led indicators. But I really like the first switch panel. But on the other hand im considering upgrading to a full 48" led lightbar, it has it's own switch panel and ALOT less amp draw than my current bar. So tomorrow after plowing/salting im gonna go wire up the 3 relays I have now and install my HID kit in my Boss lights, fed-ex finally showed up with them today.


Thats the other problem, theres always something better out there.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Get it all figured out?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes I did! But once one problem is fixed more erupt, go figure.
Not im having a charging, ground, battery issue. Idk. Now when I raisemy plow it kills my engine, volt gage drops to below 9volts. Normaly it only drops to about 12 volts from apx. 14 on my gauge.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Check all your grounds. Also make sure your positive cables are tight. Also make sure nothing is shorting out.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nope none of those, I just got back from haveing both batterys tested and there BOTH BAD! Wtf! One of my batterys is only checking out at 63cca, so I priced 2 yellow tops and im looking at $309 out the door! Now only if I had $300 layin around from all the snow I haven't been Plowing the last 3 weeks!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

DAMN that sucks. I remember when I first bought my 2 yellow tops That hurt the pocket book.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Probably gonna go buy atleast 1 tomorrow, and the 2nd after I plow through this storm and make some money! Its amazing how the cold weather can take such a toll on your truck.
Wouldn't be so bad but I just spent a grand on new truck tires and a few other things, I kinda wish this would have happened a week ago. But by therory you have to spend money to make money! Oh so true.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

pohouse;1180304 said:


> I would like to do this. Do you have a schematic or diagram where you use the reverse circuit as the trigger? Thanks!!!!


If you do it this way you can have the lights come on with the reverse as a trigger, or always on (good for loading up stuff or hooking up a trailer) or off


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

cameo89;1185834 said:


> Probably gonna go buy atleast 1 tomorrow, and the 2nd after I plow through this storm and make some money! Its amazing how the cold weather can take such a toll on your truck.
> Wouldn't be so bad but I just spent a grand on new truck tires and a few other things, I kinda wish this would have happened a week ago. But by therory you have to spend money to make money! Oh so true.


Endded up buying 2 duralast Gold Max's 800cca, 1000 ca and 150 amps reserve and then times it by 2, should have a good setup now for plowing.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I think you'll be alright now.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1186634 said:


> I think you'll be alright now.


I sure hope so, thanks for all your help and advice.
one more for ya: can I or should I run a 4 gage wire from back of alt. To my second battery?


----------

